# Registered Version gegen Trial tauschen



## downESIR (5. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
ich möchte gerne eine Trial Version gegen eine registered (nein, nicht via filesharing bekommen) installieren. Klappt alles soweit, nur wenn ich starten möchte, öffnet sich kein Programm.
Ich habe rausgefunden, dass dies nicht möglich ist, wenn eine Trial ver. vorher installiert war.
Trial ist gelöscht und ich möchte gerne wissen, ob es eine Art Cookie für solche Sachen gibt?

Gruß

P.s.: Kumpel hat eine registrierte Version gekauft und möchte diese auf meinem PC installieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Nur um irgendwelche rechtlichen Dinge zu klären.


----------



## Skoo (6. Juli 2007)

Wenn du noch sagst, um welches programm es sich handeln soll, kann man dir sicher weiterhelfen.


----------



## Venger (6. Juli 2007)

downESIR schrieb:


> P.s.: Kumpel hat eine registrierte Version gekauft und möchte diese auf meinem PC installieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



was denn wohl auch nicht legal wäre ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## downESIR (6. Juli 2007)

Es ist natürlich legal. Sein Programm, dass er gekauft hat, darf er für sein nutzen nicht nur auf einer IP verwenden. 
Es handelt sich um Fraps.


----------



## Venger (6. Juli 2007)

downESIR schrieb:


> Es ist natürlich legal. Sein Programm, dass er gekauft hat, darf er für sein nutzen nicht nur auf einer IP verwenden.
> Es handelt sich um Fraps.



Eben nicht, es darf genau nur immer einmal verwendet werden, wenn er es auf dem PC seines Freundes installiert, darf er es nicht mehr auch noch auf seinem eigenen verwenden.
Sonst könnte man ja her gehen und mal schnell ein Windows Vista kaufen und auf seinen 5 Rechnern installieren .. LOL..

1 Lizenz = 1 Arbeitsplatz ... es sei den in der EULA steht was anderes drin - was ich aber stark bezweifel.


----------



## Isegrim (6. Juli 2007)

Progs, von denen es Trials gibt, legen gern etwas in der Registry ab, um mehrmaliges Installieren einer Trial oder solche Scherze zu verhindern. Dem kann man dadurch beikommen, die Restbestände in der Registry vollständig zu löschen. Es kann aber sein, daß Fraps’ Maßnahmen noch weiter gehen als das. 100% eliminieren kannst du das mit einer Neuinstallation von Win, aber ich gehe mal davon aus, daß du nicht hier gefragt hättest, wenn du das machen möchtest.
Nun ja, probieren kann man’s ja mal.
Start -> Ausführen -> regedit -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE -> Software -> [Firmenname des Fraps-Herstellers] -> Rechtsklick -> Löschen

Kann wie gesagt auch sein, daß noch etwas im HKEY_CURRENT_USER -> Software oder gar ganz woanders liegt.

Alternative ist noch ein Prog wie Regcleaner. Oder du benutzt die Systemwiederherstellung eines Datums vor der Installation der Trial. Oder aber du googlest nach „fraps trial removal“ und probierst - nach einem Virenscan der Datei und kritischem Mustern der Downloadseite - es so ein kleines Prog erledigen zu lassen.

Deckt natürlich nicht das gesamte Spektrum an Möglichkeiten ab, bestimmte Dinge zu verhindern, ist aber alles, was mir dazu einfällt. :I


----------

